# Unimat - taper pins



## Johnwa (Feb 5, 2018)

I need to turn a couple of taper pins for shear pins.  The pins are about 1.25” long with a taper of ¼”/ft.  On a unimat you can rotate the headstock to cut a taper.  Here’s a couple of pics cutting one in steel.  The actual shear pins will be brass.  The scarf comes off looking like steel wool.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 5, 2018)

Why do I have this feeling the next time we see a picture of Little Greeny, you will have overclocked it with micro-VFD, stepper motors on all the lead screws... and motion control under the headstock so it can power rotate too for good measure!


----------



## Janger (Feb 6, 2018)

How do you get the headstock exactly straight after John?


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 6, 2018)

Janger said:


> How do you get the headstock exactly straight after John?



There’s a locating dowel pin in the front of the headstock.  You can see the hole for it in the picture.


----------

